
Petter Reinholdtsen: Debian Now with ZFS on Linux Included - desiderantes
http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/Debian_now_with_ZFS_on_Linux_included.html
======
stephenr
This is great to see. I'm still disappointed it never made it into a release
version of OS X

